# Police arrest one, seek two others in Falmouth shooting



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Kyle Hicks (arrested) Kelvin Frey (active warrant) Eli Finklea (want to question)
*FALMOUTH* - Falmouth Police have arrested one person and are seeking two others allegedly involved in an early morning shooting. As Cape Wide News was first to report a man now identified at 22-year old Michael D. Kendricks of Falmouth was found shot multiple times in a densely populated neighborhood on Homestead Lane in East Falmouth shortly after 5 AM Saturday (see original story in previous edition). He was rushed to Falmouth Hospital and later Medflighted to Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center in Boston in critical condition. The motive in the shooting is unknown but Falmouth Police later arrested 23-year old Kyle S. Hicks of Falmouth and charged him with attempted murder, assault and battery with a dangerous weapon (gun) and discharging a firearm within 500 feet of a dwelling. Police also obtained an arrest warrant for 23-year old Kelvin Frey of Falmouth for the same charges as Hicks. They also want to speak with 21-year old Eli Finklea of New Bedford in connection with the shooting. Anyone knowing the whereabouts of Frey or Finklea should contact Falmouth Police detectives at (508) 457-2527. 

Photos furnished by Falmouth Police.


----------

